
Gender Decoder for Job Ads - striking
http://gender-decoder.katmatfield.com/
======
Endy
As someone who's been in HR/Recruiting, most well-written job ads will come
across as being masculine. They should lay out specific position requirements
(i.e. education/credentials, experience, hard/soft skills - though I much
prefer to have credentials lead the way on skills at all times; if it's in
black-and-white it's real, any spoken assertion is as good as the paper it's
written on), specific responsibilities, and if appropriate, specific projects
the employee will be involved with - which may include team sizes. They may
also list starting salary, but I've always preferred to list it BOE and
discuss - it leads to people setting their personal anchor lower and makes
things easier.

Any "cultural" discussion about the workplace should happen at the interview,
and that's where you get into the fuzziness of "gender-coded language" \-
which to me is kind of nonsensical to begin with. English is a nongendered
language, but evolved from multiple gendered languages; there will always be
connotations. Connotations and vagaries do not belong in a job
description/advertisement.

